# FS: 160 gallon fish, tank lights cabinet etc



## thunder (Sep 9, 2010)

I am selling a 160 gallon tank on a six foot custom cabinet with everything included. I don't want to part it out but I will if I have to. Everything must go. There are a bunch of tangs, yellow, chevron, sail fin, convict and a big bi color blenny and a fox face, flame angel, mystery wrasse, mating pair of clowns a couple of chromis, two giant carpets, zennias, polyps and urchins one long spine and one sticky shorty. Rock from everywhere in the world. Sorry the fat happy mandarin is sold. Lots of corals, snails, live rock, refuggium, heaters chillers lights. I also have a tone of other tank stuff and extra skimmers, tanks lights and everything an aquarist could collect. It is huge and my husband loved it. He was the tank guy, not me. I will be entertaining offers that aren't rude. Everything must go. I may not be able to respond via computer, or email or this thread? I am currently suffering technical difficulties. Please call my cell 604 961-8360 Tanja thank you
Okay I don't know the prices as I am now parting it out as no one is very interested in the whole thing, but am told need prices for everything, am not going to be selling the tank for now so no price for that but selling everything inside. so all prices are OBO, fish are $50 OBO (please note not all fish are $50) and I don't know how much corals are going for, so lets say $50 OBO ( Please tell me fair prices ), so would appreciate any input from people on this forum as to prices. Live rock is $4 a pound. All prices are obo. Please call my cell as i'm in the process of moving and don't have easy access to computer. 
Thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hey let me know prices on coral and fish i need to stock up


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

So do i please


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Interested in your foxface. Will call tomorrow.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Please post a price as per BCA rules.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I will call you when I get home.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

¤¤¤¤UPDATE¤¤¤¤
I was just talking to thunder. All life stock and rock is gone. She still has tank for sale. It is all custom made. All parts are made to fit, so would like to sell complete. ONLY $2000, worth well over $5000. Sweet deal. 
She has no access to computer at the moment so I offered to post this for her.
Good luck thunder, may all your dreams be salty.


----------



## Reefbeen (Sep 15, 2010)

This is thunders hubby. I can sell the tank and stand for $500 it's room divider reef ready acrylic tank with over flow on 1 side. Sad to let it gomat this price but it has to go.
There is other stuff not listed aquatronica reef controller with tonns of accessories $500 firm great deal
chiller lighting etc. Call me at 778 889 3635


----------



## JasonMcK (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this Tank still for sale?


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

wow great deal............


----------



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know the status of this setup?


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

all gone...


----------



## Hoodsum (May 19, 2011)

Is the tank gone too


----------



## Waqasmlick (Oct 3, 2010)

every thing is gone she sold it about 8 months ago


----------

